# Lawn Sales



## debodun

I feel that living on a busy highway is actually hurting my lawn sales. My property has no driveway or pull-off (an none can me made because of the sidewalk and other structures. The few people that do stop complain about the dangerous parking situation, but there's nothing I can do about that. A few drive down the block and park on the side street, but then have to hike back and sometimes when people park on the side street, some neighbors call the police saying the parked car is blocking traffic. Here is an aerial photo of my block. I live in the row of houses on the left. Any suggestion I can tell people about parking?


----------



## hollydolly

errrrm well it's probably time to find another way to sell you stuff rather than on the Lawn..


----------



## debodun

I've tried may ways (Craig's List, Facebook Online Garage Sale, local classifieds) and haven't had much success. Are people that really strapped for money they can't but antiques and collectibles?


----------



## Cookie

The baby boomers which were a huge market in the past are retiring and most are no longer buying and collecting much.  I think younger folks prefer modern stuff.  But you might want to hunt around and find a venues in small towns where antique buyers go and take your stuff there, maybe a fall fair or farmer's market. It requires some research and effort though and you might have to pay for a table/booth as well as travel.  

You might also consider letting cars park on your lawn, if it is big enough.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Are there flea markets in your area?  The smaller items can be sold there.


----------



## debodun

Cookie said:


> You might also consider letting cars park on your lawn, if it is big enough.



Can't do that - they'd have to drive up on the sidewalk and over a concrete retaining wall.


----------



## jujube

I had a devil of a time getting rid of my mother's antiques.  I ended up giving away the beautiful oak pump organ that was over 150 years old and was an unusual model.  I called a guy in Georgia who has a "pump organ orphanage" and he said he had over 130 in his barn and couldn't give away a one.  

The young folk don't want antiques, people my age are downsizing and don't want them, and anyone who _does_ like antiques already has all they want. 

Doomed, I tell ya.


----------



## ndynt

Josiah just sold a house full of antiques. Perhaps he can give you some advice?


----------



## Cookie

I still think the flea market, fall fair circuit might be worth looking into, but it requires going to the market, it doesn't look like it will come to you -- going online to search out upcoming events, phoning around, driving around, doing the legwork. That's what the craft artisans do -- look for the market.  It might mean driving out of your town into neighboring villages to see what events they are planning, printing up some business cards or flyers to hand out and leave in specialty or gift shops, chatting up the locals.... it might be fun.


----------



## debodun

Cookie said:


> I still think the flea market, fall fair circuit might be worth looking into.



Tried that, too. Loaded up car, drove there, set up, sold a scarf for 25¢, packed the car, drove home, unpacked the car. Al lot of work for an old lady for a quarter!


----------



## hollydolly

Might be time to just call in the man with a van to take it all to the dump...unfortunately!!


----------



## RadishRose

Why not donate it to a hospital thrift shop or to Goodwill if you can't sell it and it appears you can't? Not many people want antiques these days, even you don't want them.

 It seems like dealing with all these items is weighing you down.


----------



## jujube

My mom's antiques definitely weighed me down.  She spent years emphasizing that they should be handed down to the next generation.  Well, the next TWO generations most certainly had no interest in them.  Finally a few years ago, I just came out and explained that no one else in the family wanted them and I couldn't use them anymore.  To my surprise, she said "I don't care what you do with them."  And she meant it, thank goodness.  With the exception of the huge farm table and six chairs that one of my sisters agreed to take (since she lives on a farm), the rest were sold or given away.  Whew.


----------



## hollydolly

Often thrift ( we call them charity) shops won't take old furniture especially if it's scratched or if it has no fire certificate...(at least that's the case here.)

Do you need the money from the sale  Debodun, or are you just trying to offload the stuff out of your home?


----------



## applecruncher

debodun, I'm confused. You say you're selling antiques and collectibles, but that you sold a scarf for 25 cents. 

Also, have you considered having your antiques examined and appraised? You could even have an antiqies dealer handle the sales.  They would take a % for a fee but at least you'd get _something _(better than what you're doing on your own).


----------



## Cookie

http://collectibles-dealers.regionaldirectory.us/new-york.htm


I agree, if your items are really collectibles or antiques a dealer might want them, if you inquire.


----------



## Falcon

I agree with you AC.  What else can I say ?  Enuff is enuff!


----------



## Kadee

We have antique dealers in Adelaide who hold monthly auctions, of antiques they collect the items from large furniture items to a small vases p, advertise a complete list of items in the local papers and on the net prior to each auction ....surely they have similar businesses where you live ??? it surly would be less stressful on you to offload all your unwanted antique items in one hit ..


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> Do you need the money from the sale  Debodun, or are you just trying to offload the stuff out of your home?



Both!


----------



## debodun

applecruncher said:


> debodun, I'm confused. You say you're selling antiques and collectibles, but that you sold a scarf for 25 cents.



I have a wide variety of items from cookie tins for 25 cents to antiques for $$$. I couldn't take the heavy furniture with me to a sale, so I just took "smalls".


----------



## debodun

applecruncher said:


> have you considered having your antiques examined and appraised? You could even have an antiqies dealer handle the sales.  They would take a % for a fee but at least you'd get _something _(better than what you're doing on your own).



I've been every route. I've contacted estate liquidators, auctioneers and dealers and nobody is interested. It's consensus of opinion that they aren't doing well at the moment, so they can't acquire merchandise they can't sell. I've even sent items to consignment shops without success.


----------



## debodun

My aunt stopped by on Sunday. She had a sale Saturday and she usually does very well and even she said she isn't doing as well as last year. Something's going on.


----------



## Robusta

HollyDolly, Here is the US yard and Garage sales are very popular. Holding a sale is NOT a sign of destitution.  debodun, I am thinking your best option is piggy back onto anothers sale with a couple of tables of your own,or to see about renting a vacant corner for a weekend. Neither may be a viable solution for you,but just suggesting.


----------



## hollydolly

Robusta said:


> HollyDolly, Here is the US yard and Garage sales are very popular. *Holding a sale is NOT a sign of destitution*.  debodun, I am thinking your best option is piggy back onto anothers sale with a couple of tables of your own,or to see about renting a vacant corner for a weekend. Neither may be a viable solution for you,but just suggesting.




I don't think I inferred it was a sign of destitution in any way shape or form Robusta... I simply asked the question whether the sale was needed to fill coffers or whether it was just to have a clear out...!!

Either way several  different answers may have applied... 

Here in the UK Boot sales..garage sales and every other type of sales are extremely popular too, and quite often people hold them not necessarily for the money but to clear their homes out of excess furnishings,,or to replace new ones..

It was a simply question to determine how we could help the Op decide which was the best way to dispose of her items, nothing more!!


----------



## applecruncher

Robusta, actually the one who implied destution was the OP in Post #3:



debodun said:


> I've tried may ways (Craig's List, Facebook Online Garage Sale, local classifieds) and haven't had much success. *Are people that really strapped for money *they can't but antiques and collectibles?


----------



## Lara

Has anyone mentioned consignment shops? We have one here that sells furniture downstairs and clothing/jewelry, shoes, accessories upstairs. It's upscale stuff. You don't live near me but maybe you can find one like that in NY. They probably take half your profit though.


----------



## applecruncher

Yeah, Lara. OP mentioned consignment shops in Post #21.


----------



## Cookie

A lot of collectible and antique stuff is the shabby chic interior designer's dream.  Unfortunately that particular style is not very popular right now.  Maybe storing it would be good until it becomes desirable again.  Or contact interior design businesses that might offer a lead.  I think we've run out of ideas at this point though.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh at the risk of offending anyone who has it (sorry)  but ..I really  hate shabby chic...


----------



## Shalimar

Me too, Holly. It always looks as if it needs repair.


----------



## Cookie

No shabby chic for me either, I love modern minimalism.  It used to be popular here in the late 80s and early 90s here.


----------



## Shalimar

Mmm. I am an unrepentant maximalist. Boho eclectic with a soupçon of Hollywood Regency. Lots of red!


----------



## Cookie

That's great Shali, boho is so much fun, love red.  I did that too for a while, and now after downsizing I'm attempting a more Zen space, lots of light, clear surfaces, a few plants and hoping for less dust.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

In the perfect world inside my head, everything I need is in a backpack.


----------



## Butterfly

Debudon, I think it may be just a down time for antiques.  I used to know a lot of people who were into antiques, but not any more.  I don't think the younger folks are much interested in antiques, as they tend to be expensive, and the furniture large, heavy and hard to move.  Hard to deal with if you're living in a small apartment or house.

Sounds like you've pretty well exhausted your options -- I sure don't have any more ideas.


----------

